# لعشاق الاحجار، احجار كريمه ممتازة ونادره للبيع لاااااااااااا يفوتك



## ملا محمد (27 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا ملا محمد من البحرين و لدي مجموعه رائعة ونادره للاحجار الكريمه :sm3:..
مثل عرج السواحل والعقيق وحجر القمر وحجر المراد ، العقيق الاصفر النادر ( شرف الشمس )، 
للاستفسار :

هاتف 0097336419151


----------

